# Listerine Frog Bank



## whiskeyman (Jul 13, 2005)

Thought this was a bit "different".
 Dug several of these....


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 13, 2005)

another pic...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 13, 2005)

sorry these were so grainy...

 Here's a pic of the base:

 Listerine
 Shaving  Cream
 For Used
 Razor Blades
 Made in USA


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 14, 2005)

how big or small is it?   i dug  2 listerine bottles recently. 2 sizes!  now i want the bigger size!  frog bank?    i dont see a frog.


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 14, 2005)

pic.


----------



## diginit (Jul 15, 2005)

That's not a bank. It's made to dispose of used double edged razor blades.Neat little thing to find.


----------



## jme_jett (Jul 15, 2005)

now i understand what it is!  what i dont get is why is it called a frog bank?


----------

